# Pdf enregistrés dans iCloud n'apparaissent pas



## marie56250 (28 Avril 2017)

bonjour, j'ai un grand nombre de pdf dans mon iBooks qui sont enregistrés dans l'iCloud ( apparaissent dans l'iBook avec un nuage) or quand j'ouvre l'iCloud drive j'ai seulement 4 documents au lieu de la centaine d'enregistrés.
Je ne comprends pas, ou puis je chercher ces documents car certains trop volumineux ne peuvent pas être  envoyés par mails et ils n'apparaissent pas lors de la synchronisation avec iTunes  ?

En faisant une recherche sur les symboles des nuages apparaissent sur l'iBook
La plupart ont un






Nuage entouré de pointillés

Une recherche de correspondance est en cours pour le morceau, mais le processus n’est pas encore terminé.

Pourquoi Le processus n'est il pas terminé et comment Le terminer ?

Pour les autres





Nuage avec une flèche pointant vers le bas

Le morceau est stocké dans iCloud et disponible pour être téléchargé sur votre ordinateur.

Mais ils n'apparaissent pas dans l'iCloud, ou sont ils ?


Merci.


----------

